# slow computer, HELP



## geranimo:// (Jun 20, 2004)

since a lil time, my computer is really slow, ive already defragmented it, ran adaware, spy sweeper!!

i really dont know what to do....any body has an idea??

thnx


----------



## akagore (Jun 20, 2004)

if your talking slow boot-up...try taking out some unnecessary programs or if they are needed take them out of start-up through msconfig...you say you ran adaware...try spybot...i ran adaware and tried "spybot search and destroy" and it picked up a ton more stuff. How old is your pc?? if older than a couple of years just stuff like a lot of flash animation on web pages,etc. will slow it down(you may want to update your video card also)...how much ram do you have?? I sill run an old a-open AX59 pro motherboard with an athlon xp 500. I started with 128 meg ram....bumped up to 256 and Wow!! what a difference. Just simple things can make a big difference.


----------



## geranimo:// (Jun 20, 2004)

this is my pc:
asus p4pe motherboard
786 mb ram
geforce4 440 mx
yeah dunno what else, this is the most important iight? but at least it isn old, like a year

well, i don mean at boot-up, i really mean while using it, in the mean time i've also used spy sweeper pro from webroot, nice peace of peogramming 2 
its a lil less slow now, but sometimes it still freezes for a couple of minutes


----------



## choke (Jun 20, 2004)

reformat.. solves all


----------



## geranimo:// (Jun 21, 2004)

yeah, bout formating, had a lil Q bout that, is it true i can only activate windows a few times? or as many times as i want?

but, im nt gonna do that lol  id lose everything


----------



## choke (Jun 21, 2004)

Im not quite sure what you mean by activate. If you mean what i think you mean, then you should be able to install windows as many times as you want - until the cd scratches and physical cant work. There is no way of telling how many times you have used the disc, as they cannot be written on by the pc, and if you are formating hd completely then there will be no record of a previous installation.


----------



## geranimo:// (Jun 21, 2004)

u know when u install windows, u have to activate it within 30 days, but i guess ur right, thnx


----------



## Fure6 (Jun 22, 2004)

what about reinstalling windows? I have a bootleg copy of xp professional and i haven't "activated" or anything. I know that i can't update any secerity updates from the windows website or anything.


----------



## Jimbob1989 (Jun 22, 2004)

Has no one thought of the possibility that installing a load of programs will make it worse; if you install loads of programs that use the same files it can slow your pc down. For example I once installed a second virus scanner and because they were doing simular things at the same time my pc slowed down a load. I had to log into safemode and uninstall the program, maybe a simular problem here.

Jimbob


----------



## geranimo:// (Jun 22, 2004)

yeah im just gonna format it...

thnx anyways


----------



## akagore (Jun 25, 2004)

yup.....when in doubt...reformat..i'd still try that spybot...best free spyware out there that i've seen...also try avg anti-virus...free also...good luck


----------



## DeerParkWater (Jun 29, 2004)

Make sure you back up all your needed files.


----------

